
Trump Campaign Built an Identity Database and with Facebook Ads Won the Election - eadz
https://medium.com/@MedicalReport/how-the-trump-campaign-built-an-identity-database-and-used-facebook-ads-to-win-the-election-4ff7d24269ac#.6pj1142i0
======
leepowers
Just to clarify, the Trump campaign purchased large databases of user info
from Experian, Epsilon, and other large data brokers in an attempt to target
potential voters for negative ads. You can opt out of these databases, though
I don't know how effective this is, as there is no requirement in law to offer
opt-out:

[http://www.stopdatamining.me/opt-out-list/](http://www.stopdatamining.me/opt-
out-list/)

On another note: the article doesn't discuss any digital initiatives by the
Clinton campaign. Given her advantage in fundraising, Clinton undoubtedly had
a comparably large digital initiative that campaigned negatively against
Trump. Without examining the whole ecosystem it's inaccurate to declare that
Trump won because of digital. Both campaign's efforts may have more or less
offset each other.

------
Mathnerd314
I find it surprising how Trump's opinion on databases changed:

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/monkey-
cage/wp/2016/05/2...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/monkey-
cage/wp/2016/05/20/a-trump-campaign-will-only-increase-the-democrats-
advantage-in-data-and-analytics/)

[http://www.newsmax.com/Politics/US-
GOP-2016-Trump/2016/05/30...](http://www.newsmax.com/Politics/US-
GOP-2016-Trump/2016/05/30/id/731409/)

[http://www.politico.com/story/2016/06/donald-trump-tech-
data...](http://www.politico.com/story/2016/06/donald-trump-tech-data-
fundraising-224865)

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-27/inside-
the...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-27/inside-the-trump-
bunker-with-12-days-to-go)

------
kordless
I quit Facebook in 2010 because of an article that ran in the NY Times.
Grateful it's given me time to do other things. Grateful it's limited
Facebook's ability to influence my thinking with dissonant communications
which unfortunately drives their revenue.

------
bobsil1
No causality. Can anyone think of another reason why blacks turned out more
for Barack?

------
mr_blobs
When Obama (with the help of Eric Schmidt) does it, it's 'brilliant':

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2013-05-30/googles-
er...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2013-05-30/googles-eric-schmidt-
invests-in-obamas-big-data-brains)

When Trump does the exact same thing, we have an article disparaging his win
and accusing him of 'voter suppression'.

If this is the new definition of 'voter suppression', I think every politician
is guilty of it. I just wish we would stop changing the definitions of
everything in an attempt to win an argument or sway public opinion. This is
the definition of propaganda.

Clinton paid people to spam public forums with anti-Trump propaganda, but
nobody discusses it or even cares about it. The 'rigged' system Trump talked
about before the election is still in full force.

[http://theantimedia.org/hillary-clintons-internet-troll-
army...](http://theantimedia.org/hillary-clintons-internet-troll-army/)

